# ATI Tool Affecting System Performance (in a bad way)



## Captain_Vegetable (Aug 4, 2007)

I use ATI Tool solely for temperature monitoring and fan control.  I do not overclock.  Without ATI Tool running in the background, my 3DMark06 score is 6727.  But when I turn on ATI Tool to keep my GPU at a reasonable temperature, my score drops down to 5546!  That's a pretty big drop in performance.  Can anyone tell me why this is happening or how I can fix this?


----------



## Captain_Vegetable (Aug 4, 2007)

Here's another thought: could it be a service I have running in the background that is causing this trouble?  Here are the services that are "started" on my system.  If any of them look problematic, please let me know!

Ad-Aware 2007 Service
Adobe Active File Monitor V4
Application Layer Gateway Service
Ati HotKey Poller
Automatic Updates
COM+ Event System
Creative Service for CDROM Access
Cryptographic Services	
DCOM Server Process Launcher
DHCP Client
Event Log	
Help and Support
LexBce Server
Marvell RAID Event Agent
MRU Web Service	
Network Connections
Network Location Awareness (NLA)
Plug and Play
Print Spooler
Protected Storage	
Remote Access Connection Manager	
Remote Procedure Call (RPC)	
Secondary Logon	
Security Accounts Manager	
Security Center	
Server
Shell Hardware Detection
Spyware Doctor Auxiliary Service
Spyware Doctor Service	
System Event Notification	
SystemSuite Task Manager		
TabletService	
Task Scheduler
Telephony	
Terminal Services	
Windows Audio
Windows Firewall/Internet Connection Sharing (ICS)
Windows Image Acquisition (WIA)
Windows Management Instrumentation
Windows Time
Wireless Zero Configuration	
Workstation


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Aug 4, 2007)

You should end any unnecessary processes when you're benchmarking.  Especially those anti-virus and spyware programs you have going.

I would try ending:

Ad-Aware 2007 Service
Adobe Active File Monitor V4
Creative Service for CDROM Access
Remote Access Connection Manager
Remote Procedure Call (RPC) 
Print Spooler
DHCP Client
Event Log 
Help and Support
Network Connections
Network Location Awareness (NLA)
Secondary Logon
Security Accounts Manager
Security Center 
Spyware Doctor Auxiliary Service
Spyware Doctor Service
System Event Notification
SystemSuite Task Manager
TabletService
Task Scheduler
Windows Audio
Windows Firewall/Internet Connection Sharing (ICS)
Windows Time

None of these need to be running when you are running a benchmark.  Are you running some sort of server or something?  A lot of the processes are not needed for a typical user.


----------



## PsySc0rpi0n (Aug 4, 2007)

Thermopylae_480 said:


> You should end any unnecessary processes when you're benchmarking.  Especially those anti-virus and spyware programs you have going.
> 
> I would try ending:
> 
> ...




i think you shouldn't shutdown the red ones... i think they're vital to OS. but you can try. i'm not shure...

But if you shutdown the other ones, i would restart machine after benchmarks... it's very likely that you unable some needed services when you shutdown some of those processes...


try do deactivate drivers that you'll not need for benchmarks such as firewire, usb, and others. they may affect performance. i dont know if this is important or not but windows will be lighter. drivers are services that might take some marks or performance to your PC.


----------



## Paradox (Aug 4, 2007)

Wellz, I would say your 2d clocks are locking with your 3d clocks.  Go into the options of ATitool and disable automatic clock switching disable


----------

